# talking jolly rodger help



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

hello all, I looked in search and couldn't find anything like this, so here we go.
I'm working on a copy of the pirates of the Caribbean talking jolly Rodger plaque from the orig. ride for a themed party for a relitive. i'm needing a clean sound bit of the speech. I've found several on you tube but most have a nasty ending. anyone have a link to a clean copy? I'll probable cheat and use my old talking boris skull due to time instead of haking a bucky + it's lighter.
any thoughts would be great


----------



## beaver state rich (Jan 25, 2014)

I get all my audio from official ride soundtrack CD's I think there are ~3 HM and ditto for POTC. Now that almost everything is available for mail order that used to be park exclusive only its pretty easy and inexpensive to get. $20 including shipping was the last one I didn't purchase in a park. Not only are you getting good quality that is secure the CD's have some really cool extras that either didn't make it onto the ride or were cut/modified previously.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

If you can send me the track, I can edit out what ever you don't wont in it. I am an audio engineer and do that kind of stuff all the time.


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

Beaver, yeah, I have a copy of it also, bought orig. for my haunted mansion haunt several years ago. It could work but it's a tight clip with background music in it.

Fright boy. Thanks for the offer. I guess the orig. sound clip was at one time available on tell no tales web site. The clip on you tube came from there, but was hoping to find a clean clip, hell, on my old pc I may even have it somewhere. My older brother can do the audio work if need be, but we all know what getting family involved is like sometimes lol. Guess I'll have to fire up the old tower and see if it's on there. If not then it's off to you tube!


----------



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes... Download the track from iTunes as beaver state rich mentioned. Use Audacity to edit your clip. If you will be using a jaw servo, you will need to use Audacity to get it sinked to the jaw movement as well.


----------



## Mr Grimsley (Aug 23, 2009)

kallen said:


> hello all, I looked in search and couldn't find anything like this, so here we go.
> I'm working on a copy of the pirates of the Caribbean talking jolly Rodger plaque from the orig. ride for a themed party for a relitive. i'm needing a clean sound bit of the speech. I've found several on you tube but most have a nasty ending. anyone have a link to a clean copy? I'll probable cheat and use my old talking boris skull due to time instead of haking a bucky + it's lighter.
> any thoughts would be great


Kallen, if you're still looking for this, PM me an email address. I believe I have a perfectly clean copy of exactly what you're looking for and can send it to you. It's the 2 verse speech by X Atencio right?

_"Ye come seekin' adventure and salty ol' pirates, eh? Sure ye come to the proper place."

"Psst! Avast there! It be too late to alter course, mateys...and there be plundering pirates lurking in every cove, waitin' to board. Sit closer together, and keep your ruddy hands inboard. That be the best way to repel boarders. And mark well me words, mateys...dead men tell no tales!" ―Talking Skull"_


----------



## ScaryLane (Jun 3, 2013)

*Talking skull for cheap*



kallen said:


> hello all, I looked in search and couldn't find anything like this, so here we go.
> I'm working on a copy of the pirates of the Caribbean talking jolly Rodger plaque from the orig. ride for a themed party for a relitive. i'm needing a clean sound bit of the speech. I've found several on you tube but most have a nasty ending. anyone have a link to a clean copy? I'll probable cheat and use my old talking boris skull due to time instead of haking a bucky + it's lighter.
> any thoughts would be great


It looks like the other posters have got your audio track part covered. But here an idea for a cheap talk skull.

Every year (for the past 6 years), Walmart sold a $10 talking skull for Halloween. (You can find it on-line from other retailers for a bit more.) It's nicely age and use a simple 4.5 Volt motor to open the jaw. The motor can be replaced with a servo so it will work with most of the voice to jaw systems out of the market.


----------

